
How to be productive as a programmer with ADHD - BudaDude
https://georgenance.com/being-productive-programmer-adhd
======
gexla
> To my surprise, there was not much content for adults with it.

Which then goes on with "content" which is just like every other article you
might read out there on how to focus.

